# Supersix Evo 3 Blue (Ultegra Build)



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a Caad 10 which is a touch big so going to a Supersix Evo in 54 cm. The main reason is the deal I can get. It is my understanding the bikes share the same geometry. For the same price, I can also get the Caad Uletegra as another option

Tempted to go for the SS - just not a fan of the color. That aside, anyone on this bike? I will try it out, just looking for some input.

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't blame you. That color is just plain fugly. Great bike though! I just got an EVO too.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Same model? 



ph0enix said:


> Can't blame you. That color is just plain fugly. Great bike though! I just got an EVO too.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

isnt the ss and the caad10 the same? 

while the sse IS different than the caad10...._slightly_

My caad10 is the horrible black/silver color and the only reason I got it was the price compared to the new caad10's. A color you dont like grows on you......a little bit. It just gives you more reason to make the bike _yours_ by making it into something you find visually appealing.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Point taken - After all...I'm riding it...a lot...not staring at it


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

rivren5 said:


> Same model?


No. I like SRAM. It's in the photo thread.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

rivren5 said:


> Have a Caad 10 which is a touch big so going to a Supersix Evo in 54 cm. The main reason is the deal I can get. It is my understanding the bikes share the same geometry. For the same price, I can also get the Caad Uletegra as another option
> 
> Tempted to go for the SS - just not a fan of the color. That aside, anyone on this bike? I will try it out, just looking for some input.
> 
> Thanks!


It comes in a black/silver color too. I have it, and it's a great ride.


----------

